# Word of Mouth is it still the number one way to sell shirts with todays technology?



## RobinSan (Feb 25, 2011)

Everyone says it, is it still true in today's world of selling tees?


----------



## JohnBee (Nov 28, 2010)

i don't know about "number one" way to sell.

all i know, and i agree, is that a one happy customer coming out of your shop is counted number one who will spread the word about your business.


----------



## RobinSan (Feb 25, 2011)

That is true, any other opinions? lets think outside the box. For example self promotion, or using giveaways on other peoples successful blogs.


----------



## Flooded318 (Oct 31, 2010)

In some variation...absolutely. It's the reason we try to keep our prices as low as possible. Every tee sold will sell more. Every time! A huge huge amount of our customers saw our stuff or heard from a friend... etc. Even Facebook really is a version of word-of-mouth. I don't consider it networking per-say. It's really about existing customers spreading the word.


----------



## RobinSan (Feb 25, 2011)

Flooded, you are absolutely correct Facebook is a form of word of mouth, cool love the feedback keep it coming people


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

"People chase investors but your best investor is your first real customer. And your customers are also your best salesmen."
-Saad Ahmad via Inc. Magazine


----------



## JohnBee (Nov 28, 2010)

i'd like to add..... "Think and sell like a drug dealer" (yes, drug dealer). ....get 'em to taste it and they will come back with money.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

No Secret really... Have a great product... believe in the product... Tell everyone who will listen in any way possible... and don't take yourself too seriously.  Good luck!


----------



## RobinSan (Feb 25, 2011)

Raw..Love the knowledge, John...That is a great way to explain it lol, and catbox...nicely said...


----------



## ronr76 (Jun 8, 2007)

I wouldn't necessarily say word of mouth.
No matter how many people tell me how cool a certain brand or design is, if I don't like it or relate to it then I ain't buyin. 
Word of mouth is more for restaurants and service type businesses 

Besides, people like to think that what they wear is unique or exclusive within their direct circle of friends. They are not going to openly tell people to buy the same or similar shirt that they wear. 

So Fashion is more visually influenced. 
Get the right design in the right markets hands and you have a winner.


----------



## RobinSan (Feb 25, 2011)

Ron that is pure dopeness! well said from a different perspective. I can dig it. Discussion done proper


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It also depends on what you mean by "selling tees".

Selling t-shirt printing services versus selling your own clothing line (like ronr76 commented on) are different forms of marketing.

Someone is very likely to pass on a referral to a good t-shirt printer they've used, but like ronr76 said, even if someone says, "check out this cool t-shirt I just bought from example.com", if the person doesn't like it, they won't buy.

But having a cool t-shirt design or brand that people want to wear is one way of "word of mouth", it's just done silently by the very fact of the person wearing the design and another person getting to see it. If it's good enough, those that like it may ask where the t-shirt was purchased from.

There's all kinds of ways to market t-shirts though, word of mouth is one piece of the pie


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

Actually was stopped by someone the other day when walking my girls to school. Person asked where I got the girls hoodies from and told I make them and now the lady is ordering some for her girls and have gotten contacted by 10 other mothers as well.


----------



## Quese (Nov 16, 2010)

rcmsellers said:


> Actually was stopped by someone the other day when walking my girls to school. Person asked where I got the girls hoodies from and told I make them and now the lady is ordering some for her girls and have gotten contacted by 10 other mothers as well.


same exact thing happened to me. I own a clothing line and im a college student.. students ask everyday where i got the shirt from and i just hand them my business card with my website on it. They usually contact me and let me know they ordered and even refered a friend. Word of mouth is the KEY


----------



## staybeau (Feb 23, 2011)

Thats why the t shirt biz is difficult. Because to be the most effective your word of mouth promotion has to be strong. And word of mouth is the hardest to get. If your doing everything the right way, facebook, twitter, giveaways, local adv, it still takes patience for those to be work and build into word of mouth. Patience is key, which blows because who has time for that hahah. Just gotta be persistent I guess. I am currently trying a giveaway technique that I found on this forum. 'Tagging yourself in a photo to be entered in a drawing' And I have found that has been pretty nice, it fills up everybodys news feed fairly fast.


----------



## RobinSan (Feb 25, 2011)

Rodney- I liked how you went further into detail; that is experience talking, great knowledge passed! Love the direction this discussion is going, I myself has learned some interesting points.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Social media is word of mouth and good service is key not coolness.
Encourage referrals and grow your loyal tribe.


----------

